# Need Help.



## Furlone (Sep 30, 2009)

Alright, I have 40$ to spend on making a head. And I have a few questions.

1)I will be making the tape patterns, what shapes would I cut out of the pattern and how.
2)When laying, and gluing the Fur How do I make seem like the fur is contiguous.
3)When and how do I put in the eyes.
4)What shapes would I make the foam? Like the cheeks most of all.
5)For future reference. How to make the neck blend into the body (How to make it look good.)
6) How do I make the nose? And when?


Please link me to a direct tutorial, or tell me how to do so.
Any help would be appreciated.


Extras:
(I won't be doing the body for a while, but so I know)
1) How do I sew the parts with a machine, and how do I make it seem like it hasn't been sewn. (Should I sew from inside out, or outside to in.

2)When cutting a duck-tape dummy what shapes do I cut out, and how do I sew them together. (includes Feet, Arms, etc.)

3)How do I install a zipper (or how do I get) into the suit. And how to cover up the zipper or w/e (Zipper would preferrably be on the back)

4) How do I put on the pads (Spray Adhesive 77) Don't know the exact name, but spray adhesive, I was thinking of using that. But how would I make the paws also.  And how would I make the 5 fingers fit into just 4?

5) How do I make the tail so it Curves up, and what do I fill it with? Cotton? and how do I make the tail not make the suit drag down, because it does not look nice.



Also, is there a way to make the gloves (hands) with no bumps, and removable. Because I might want to play an instrument with the suit on :3.










I love Lucky's costume. My design is a lot different of course, but I was going to use this a reference, like how to put the suit together.



I know this is a lot of questions, but please help me out, I really need the head part for now, and the extra's for later.


_*EDIT: AN IMPORTANT THING THAT COULD SAVE ME TONS OF CASH.
ok, I will be doing this the BALACLAVA way. So I need like a dummy head or 
*_*mannequin *_*head. So, do like some stores give away old manican heads (I heard some stores give away some fur scraps) But if not, what could I use/ or make as a head.*_


----------



## RoseHexwit (Sep 30, 2009)

Okay. I can't answer all of your questions, but here's the best I can do.

2. To get rid of the ugly-looking lines between pieces of the fur, just fold the edges together. You basically want to make a fault. You know, like the thing you learned about in Geology. If you've never heard of a fault...fold the edges in so that they make a V. Then glue the verrry tip of the V so that you're connecting the edges. Gah, I wish I had pictures. Does this make any sense?

3. Wait until the end to put in the eyes. That way you don't accidentally cover them in fur. Leave room for them, though. You can make the eyes several ways. Mine, which aren't professional by any means, are colored sheets of paper ("laminated" with mailing tape) with holes cut out for pupils. You can also make them out of mesh and...lots of other ways.

5. A good way to get the neck to blend into the body is to leave a little bit of extra fabric. Have the head go down to, say, a little past your collarbone. That way you can still move your head around without worrying about your neck showing. Most people will overlook the difference between the body's fur and the head's fur, and you can minimize its visibility by covering it with a collar or a bandana.

6. The nose can be made out of all sorts of things. Fabric is relatively cheap and manageable, but it doesn't look like a real nose if you use it. I used Crayola Model Magic clay because it's airy and doesn't need to be baked. There are tons of types of clay. It's totally up to you. As far as timing goes, I'd wait until your head has been furred to add the nose.

Extras:

1. When using a sewing machine, first pin the fabric together so it won't slip and fall apart while you're running it through. You want the object you're sewing to be inside-out, so make sure that the fur is touching on the inside. Think of the suit as a sandwich. The ugly backing of the fabric is the crust, and the fur is the lettuce or cheese or whatever. Once it's pinned and facing the right way, just sew it as you would anything else. You'll be able to see the seams, but they'll be far less obvious than if you had sewn the object from the front.

2. I'm not sure I can explain this without any pictures. Let's say that the back of your fursuit is a V. For an invisible zipper you want to sew it into one side of the V, but you don't want the other half of the zipper to touch the other half of the V. Leave an inch or two of fabric folded back, THEN sew the zipper in. That way you'll have fabric to cover it. Then all you need is a snap or two to hold that cover in place. It's very similar to the fly on a pair of pants.

5. To make the tail curve, fill it with a wire skeleton. I guess it doesn't have to be wire. There was some other material that I saw that worked really well. All I know how to use, though, is wire. Stuff it with cotton balls, regular stuffing, feathers, or whatever you want. No one's going to see it. If you want a tail that curls up over itself, like that of an Akita or a Husky, then you might want to sew the top part of that curve onto the top of your bodysuit. I wish I had a picture for you. Weight and length determine how much the tail will drag. As long as you have a lightweight, relatively short tail, it shouldn't drag on the floor.

Last but not least, removable hands are really easy. Just sew yourself a pair of gloves in the shape of your own hands (with several inches of padding, of course). As long as the palm area is wider than the wrist area, the gloves should not fall off. I was relieved when I found that out; I thought I'd need to make an elastic band on the ends.
If you need to make an elastic band, cover the elastic in fabric and sew them both shut. If you have elastic-waist shorts or pants, you'll know exactly what I mean. If you don't... Just see if your hands will fall out without them.



...*breathes*

I hope this helped. Post pictures when you're done. I wanna see. :3


----------



## Furlone (Sep 30, 2009)

That was epic help! Thanks for your hard work lol. I am going to start ordering the parts. "After I finish a good concept art picture".

Edit: This is the newer version of her suit.






I still have yet to find a good balaclava tutorial. Anyone got a good one? Furring and foaming? Should I put foam over the whole head? Or just the details?And also Can I use any kind of manikin head, or does it have to be my faces shape?


----------



## Furlone (Oct 1, 2009)

-Snip- 
Merged into one.


----------



## Furlone (Oct 2, 2009)

-Snip-

Merged into one.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 2, 2009)

Dude, stop your damn spamming!


----------



## Furlone (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry, didn't see the edit button and so on, "because I wasn't logged on".


----------



## Fay V (Oct 2, 2009)

It's more than that. It is that you don't seem happy in helping yourself, you're trying to get people to coddle you and hold your hand through the whole process. 
Also, what is the point of the pictures? If you want a suit that looks like that, ask if that person will make you one.


----------



## Furlone (Oct 2, 2009)

No, this will be my first time making the suit, and I mean it, I had no idea on how to do anything. And the suit would cost over $1000, and I don't want to spend that much.

By now I figured out how to do most of the stuff. I just need one more thing and that is: Can I put my balaclava on any manican head? Like not my face shape and such? as long as I put the eyes and parts in the right place?

That's the main question n my head now, and probably the only one for now.


----------



## Geek (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't know where to start?

Before you waste money on building a furry head, go get a free open source 3D program like http://www.blender.org/ and create a virtual furry head... That way you'll save time from making mistakes on your REAL furry head. Once the model is done, use the wireframes of your 3D model to guide you on modelling the head with real wires and foam.

As for the pictures... Here:


----------



## Furlone (Oct 2, 2009)

I will be using pictures of Lucky coyote's new suit. And I will draw on the foam 2D pictures and cut the shapes out like that to reduce mistakes. I will also measure length of her costume Muzzle accordingly to the face and bring the measurements into bigger scale to see how long she made hers.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 2, 2009)

Geek said:


> Don't know where to start?
> 
> Before you waste money on building a furry head, go get a free open source 3D program like http://www.blender.org/ and create a virtual furry head... That way you'll save time from making mistakes on your REAL furry head. Once the model is done, use the wireframes of your 3D model to guide you on modelling the head with real wires and foam.



Wow that;s really helpful, thanks!


----------



## Furlone (Oct 2, 2009)

I will be using balaclava and foam. not wires.
Can someone show me a good pattern for making the clothes? I already have the head patterns.

Someone showed the idea of star trek style, but I want to know what other people did to get successful costume. "Mostly because I Will be using 2 colors. Purple and white.






Ignore the Blue lines

THe one on the right the arm
the one on the left is the body.

It seems simple.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 2, 2009)

Go to your local joanns or whatever and get a sewing pattern. then you'll already have the pattern to pin to the cloth


----------



## Furlone (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't want my clothes to be baggy, I was thinking of doing duck tape dummy. maybe someone has a picture of the jo anns pattern which they can post "I want to spend the least amount of money possible", except for the fur of course.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 3, 2009)

You pin it to keep it from being baggy, that way you can be certain that it has the mobility you need.


----------



## Furlone (Oct 3, 2009)

Faile said:


> You pin it to keep it from being baggy, that way you can be certain that it has the mobility you need.



I am going to make the suit with cheap fabric "$2-$5" And put it on to see if it actually fits me, then I will remake a model with fur. That's how I will test the mobility.
But the pinning down idea would work too, but I Don't think I want to do mine that way.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 3, 2009)

http://fursuit.livejournal.com 

Check this LJ - ask any questions you need answered, and look in the *memories* for heads and head tutorials!


----------



## Furlone (Oct 3, 2009)

Is there a way to post in memories? Or somewhere in his thing for help?


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.livejournal.com/tools/memories.bml?user=fursuit&keyword=Heads&filter=all Well, here's all the memories for "heads" ...I'm having difficulty finding a balaclava tutorial, as well, but here are a few of the other methods. I'll try and find a balaclava tutorial if I can, too.

http://www.moonfox.de/howto.htm (foam)
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/1842289.html (not quite a tutorial, but balaclava)
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/2393963.html (foam)
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/1334914.html (foam)
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/800126.html (plastic mesh)
http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/721311.html (wire)


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 4, 2009)

You'll need more than 40 to make a head, and some fur you may have to order fur online.


ITT: Anyone want to watch "Misery"?


----------



## Furlone (Oct 4, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You'll need more than 40 to make a head, and some fur you may have to order fur online.
> 
> 
> ITT: Anyone want to watch "Misery"?



more than 40 of what, be more specific please :3.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Oct 4, 2009)

40$...You'll need more than that.


----------



## Furlone (Oct 4, 2009)

I have up to 100$ to spend for the head. 
No prob.


----------



## Aces OCarol (Oct 7, 2009)

I suggest going to www.matrices.net
She's got great tutorials on there.


----------



## Uro (Oct 8, 2009)

Furlone said:


> I have up to 100$ to spend for the head.
> No prob.



Baller status.


----------

